# OMG I can't believe I did this...



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG. So I am not exactly the cleanest/neatest person in the world, but ever since we got Ceylon, we have tried our best to keep the living room as puppy-proof as possible (having him has actually been a great incentive for keeping things picked up lol!).

After I got home from work, we went out to run some errands, including taking Ceylon to the pet store to get him a better harness. I also wanted to find him more chewy things, and our search took us to Mud Bay where one of the things I got for him was a package of Sweet Potato Dog Chips - he'd never had them before, but I have heard good things about them. When we got home, I opened the package so that he could try one - I wanted to see how he would do with it, and also to gauge his tummy's reaction after the fact, before we gave him any more.

A while later, he was vigorously chewing on something/playing with it down on the floor by the couch - - I had long since taken the sweet potato chew away from him since I thought he had eaten more than enough, but he likes to shred papers and sticks, which we do leave out for him in limited quantities to play with along with his toys, so I wasn't too worried - but I still always check, for some reason (OK, I am a bit paranoid...) when he actually has something all the way in his mouth. I made him spit it out - and it was the little DO-NOT-EAT moisture-absorbing packet from the sweet potato chips package!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG, I about died - still not sure whether it was from relief, or from guilt...... 

I never saw it fall out of the package, and we have been SO careful about what is within Ceylon's reach! I don't know what would have happened if I hadn't noticed him with it - I mean, I know that chances are he would have eventually left it alone, and been just fine. But what if he hadn't? What if he had actually swallowed it? Jeezzeee...


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh Heather, I can't believe that they would put something toxic in that bag, but I can relate to your reaction. Not a real neatnik here either, which I guess is a good thing when you are an owner of a dog that loves toys!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad you noticed! That happen to me too they will find anything they are not suppose to have and it happens so fast. I just got done moving and the last thing I found that was on top of a closet shelf was one of my HD Dad's tie clips. I moved it and gave it to Bob he set it down on a shelf. A few days latter Maddie was chewing on something wouldn't you know it the Tie clip.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

oh I HATE those things 

Glad you caught it! There is some nasty stuff in some of those preserve packets.

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't know they put that in food products! That is scary! We will be neatening up with our puppy on the way soon. No more papers, magazines, or books on the coffee table!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, that just happened to me! I came home from work and saw that packet on my area rug where my Freddie normal hangs out. I just knew he was the guilty party. Thank God it only had a couple bite marks in it. If only dogs could read the warning on the packet! I couldn't figure out how he got it, until later that night. He gets up on his tip toes and nudges his nose under the lid to open my kitchen garbage can. The empty bag of duck jerky was on top. He carefully opened the garbage with his nose and grabbed the empty bag. And who says these Hav's aren't smart?!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> Wow, that just happened to me! I came home from work and saw that packet on my area rug where my Freddie normal hangs out. I just knew he was the guilty party. Thank God it only had a couple bite marks in it. If only dogs could read the warning on the packet! I couldn't figure out how he got it, until later that night. He gets up on his tip toes and nudges his nose under the lid to open my kitchen garbage can. The empty bag of duck jerky was on top. He carefully opened the garbage with his nose and grabbed the empty bag. And who says these Hav's aren't smart?!


Thanks for letting me know I am not the only one! I wish every dog could read the warning lol...


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Atleast you caught it! 

They do get into everything don't they 

The other day I get a call from my brother, he left the gate open in the room he was in and Gizzie ran into my room. I had a bag of things I had sorted to put away on my floor with Jewelry boxes in it. Gizzie shredded the boxes to bits, but thankfully left all of the earrings and such on the floor where they fell. My brother was in my room freaking out trying to match all the earrings to make sure she didn't eat one.

It happens to all of us!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> Wow, that just happened to me! I came home from work and saw that packet on my area rug where my Freddie normal hangs out. I just knew he was the guilty party. Thank God it only had a couple bite marks in it. If only dogs could read the warning on the packet! I couldn't figure out how he got it, until later that night. He gets up on his tip toes and nudges his nose under the lid to open my kitchen garbage can. The empty bag of duck jerky was on top. He carefully opened the garbage with his nose and grabbed the empty bag. And who says these Hav's aren't smart?!


That is pretty good- if only they threw stuff in too instead of getting it out! Vana gets into stuff, much more that Drake and Izzy, I will have to watch for this technique.:suspicious:


----------

